# Trade fishing time



## Capteabel (Apr 5, 2003)

Lake erie charter capt.operating out of Lorain,Ohio for 20 plus years,walleye,perch,smallmouth blackbass and steelhead trout.
Trade time on Lake erie for time on bay or near shore ocean for party of four.Can contact at [email protected] to fish during Thanksgiving week 2003.prefer friday or sat.


----------

